# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Private Country Side Tours

## Luxurious Carib Tours

Meet the locals, beautiful scenery and fresh tasty fruits  are all part of our Country Side Tour special. Get a clear first-person view on how Jamaicans are really living. Socialize with them, you may even play a game of domino with them while enjoying a refreshing coconut, fresh juicy Mangoes or even some sweet sugar cane. Get a view of the captivating geographic scenery.

contact us at:

Tell# 1876 798 8382
Email: luxuriouscaribtours@yahoo.com
Website: www.luxuriouscaribtours.com

----------

